# Blast from the Past: Day of the Triffids



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

John Wyndham's deeply humanistic stories were a popular choice for television in the 1980s.
The BBC turned in this successful six-part adaptaion of The Day of the Triffids.
Wyndham's classic tale of evil plants taking over the world had been filmed before, as a melodramatic movie in 1963. The TV version was more low-key, almost sober in its approach, bringing out the author's main theme of mankind's response to a holocaust.

Cast:
John Duttine 
Role: Bill Mason
Maurice Colbourne 
Role: Jack Coker 
Emma Relph 
Role: Josell Payton 
Stephen Yardley 
Role: John


----------



## Dave (Oct 30, 2006)

This was a very faithful adaptation of the original story. My only problem was the Triffids themselves. They were not how I imagined them from the book, and I didn't like the peculiar noise they made.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 31, 2006)

I have only seen the original movie and that at a late night showing in a drive in movie, where we all scared the hell out of each other!  In other words, it was a good movie!

Not having read the book previously, I had no pre-conceived ideas as to what the Triffids looked like.


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 31, 2006)

Loathe as I am to make any concessions to CGI, I think the time is right to employ that technology for a new production of Day of the Triffids. I would actually _go to the cinema_ to see that.


----------

